# Penguin 200 Filter - Grinding Noise



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok. As the title says the filter, she grinds. One month old if that.

I'm trying to do this...

1.take the impeller out the filter
2.inspect for anything abnormal
3. grab the magnet and the prop and see if you can move them away from each other GENTLY or wiggle the prop GENTLY, any abnormal movement can cause grinding
4. check the magnet for rust, sometimes the sand will score the magnet and cause rust deposits.
5. reclean every little nook and cranny in the impeller area for any remaining sand.

Does anyone have a diagram for this sucker so I know where things are supposed to go/look like? The marineland diagram is a POS.

Any other suggestions would be appreciated. Note the time. lol. Woke the house up. Now unplugged...

Thanks,
k.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

It looks like you covered everything, I believe every filter motor is basically the same.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Check for fine metal filings attached to the magnet, including inside. Most sands contain them.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

*Update*

Got better after a good thorough cleaning. But not silent.

Parts on order. Good customer service!

k.


----------

